# Barbara Windsor



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Most folk believe Barbara Windsor should have received a Damehood years ago for services to sexual innuendo.

It's nice to see that somebody's finally given her one.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL, Now that's funny.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha :lol: :lol: 
That made me laugh.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a carry on :roll:


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Just hehehe, I love Carry On and yes so well deserved for so long she's a legend. Ohhhhhhhhh Matron

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Carry on Camping 'keep fit' routine elevated Babs to legend status for many a teenage boy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

I actually laughed out loud to that one :lol:


----------

